# Be kind



## JohnT (Feb 14, 2013)

So the season of lent is once again upon us. 

Each year, for the last 15 years, I give up all forms of alcohol for lent. Unfortunately, this also means wine. 

I know how supportive everyone can be here, so I am asking for ideas on how to weather "the dry season" (as lent has come to be know in my household).. The funnier, the better!

johnT.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 14, 2013)

drink some WELCH'S grape juice, or make some WELCH'S wine....knowing you don't like concord, will detour you from wanting to drink it....


----------



## GreginND (Feb 14, 2013)

I have decided to give up sacrifice for lent.


----------



## Polarhug (Feb 14, 2013)

How long is this dry season? Also you could eat foods that are gross to drink with... hmm but I can't think of any


----------



## JohnT (Feb 14, 2013)

Polarhug said:


> How long is this dry season? Also you could eat foods that are gross to drink with... hmm but I can't think of any


 
Lent spans 40 days! Still, I think it is good to give it up for a little while. It makes appreciate wine that much more once Easter arrives!


----------



## Polarhug (Feb 14, 2013)

40 fuh-freaking days!! Whoa. Thats just.... wow.

Then again, 9 months of pregnancy was the longest 9 months of my life.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2013)

John I understand you quandri. I was also pondering giving up wine for Lent when an idea hit me right between the eyes, I gave up Lent.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 14, 2013)

Well, John, Sundays are not considered by some to be part of Lent, so you can drink your whole weeks worth on that one day!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 14, 2013)

Dugger said:


> Well, John, Sundays are not considered by some to be part of Lent, so you can drink your whole weeks worth on that one day!



True. But Mondays will be hell.::


----------



## JohnT (Feb 15, 2013)

So, My last glass of wine was on sunday 2/10/2013. 

This is day five and i amlkjjlk doingioajsd jusslk;j fineklj;akdjf. 

REDRUM!


----------



## Arne (Feb 15, 2013)

Couldn't stand it. Have been thinking about this since yesterday. Since you are ssupposed to give up something you love, give up being a Catholic for lent. Lets you have your wine and drink it too. (Not Catholic, but been married to one for 40+ years. We have found our different churches are about the same. God bless you all. ) Arne.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 15, 2013)

My wife (of 23 years) is not Catholic either. Like you, I too found not much difference in our churches. I guess this is why I really can't understand why religions can't seem to get along. Seems to me that most are just different ways to go about the same thing! One should not argue about the road that you are traveling, provided it gets you to where you want to go! 

I do not think that giving up being Catholic is what the Pope had in mind when it comes to lent.


----------



## Arne (Feb 16, 2013)

I do not think that giving up being Catholic is what the Pope had in mind when it comes to lent. [/QUOTE]

Seriously, I believe you are probably right. Arne.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 16, 2013)

Arne said:


> I do not think that giving up being Catholic is what the Pope had in mind when it comes to lent.


 
Seriously, I believe you are probably right. Arne.[/QUOTE]

idk....i mean think about it....is it lent, and the pope is stepping down....maybe he's giving up being pope for lent.....lol.......i know, blasphemous, but so be it....lol....i was born and raised catholic, not bashing, but now(and no, i am not trying to start any kind of debate), i have beliefs, but really don't feel the need for "organized" religion....JUST MY FEELINGS ON THE MATTER, nothing more...


----------



## Boyd (Feb 18, 2013)

[

Would taking communion daily be exceptable?


----------



## JohnT (Feb 19, 2013)

Day 9: 

Doing just fine on this. Seems rather easy to simply "do without". This was true right up to the point where I was watching a show (food network) on a steakhouse. Out comes a beautiful steak, while they poured a beautiful dark red cab. Got to say that the idea of a steak and a glass of good cab had my mouth watering!. 

johnT.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Day 9:
> 
> Doing just fine on this. Seems rather easy to simply "do without". This was true right up to the point where I was watching a show (food network) on a steakhouse. Out comes a beautiful steak, while they poured a beautiful dark red cab. Got to say that the idea of a steak and a glass of good cab had my mouth watering!.
> 
> johnT.


 why is it i sense a bender coming on when you hit day 41???....roflmao....


----------



## JohnT (Feb 19, 2013)

g8keeper said:


> why is it i sense a bender coming on when you hit day 41???....roflmao....


 
I have plenty of time to decide on what will be in that first glass!


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 19, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I have plenty of time to decide on what will be in that first glass!


 yes, but i certainly seem to foresee more than just ONE glass....lol...i see MANY BOTTLES in ur future....roflmao....


----------



## JohnT (Feb 20, 2013)

Day 10... A whole 1/4 of the way there. 


So here is a pole, If you just went 40 days without, what would be the first bottle you open?


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 20, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Day 10... A whole 1/4 of the way there.
> 
> 
> So here is a pole, If you just went 40 days without, what would be the first bottle you open?


 

Noble Muscadine or Elderberry for me.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 20, 2013)

JohnT said:


> So here is a pole, If you just went 40 days without, what would be the first bottle you open?



Depends how fruitful of a Lend you had, Seven Deadly Zins or Purple Angel.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 20, 2013)

JohnT said:


> If you just went 40 days without, what would be the first bottle you open?



Easy. *THE FIRST ONE I COULD GRAB!*


----------



## DaveL (Feb 20, 2013)

I gave up alcohol for lent 2 years ago. First time I had ever given up anything for lent. Tough part was right in the middle I went to Haiti and Sore3d a Bottle of Barbancour to bring back. had to wait four weeks before I could touch it. That was tough.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 20, 2013)

I am not Catholic but I do attend church most Sundays. Until recently I have never given up anything for lent. I decided to start and it is personally rewarding to know that I can give up something I love/like for a few weeks to show my faith. I have also given up alcohol for lent this year and so far it's not as bad as I thought it would be. Well that is of course until my MIL came over to visit and asked me to open a bottle for her.  I did resist but it wasn't easy. 

Just a note: it will be 46 days if you also give up alcohol on Sundays.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 21, 2013)

Day 11..

DD, I hear ya. I am not much of a Catholic, I have other reasons for this, but I also see "taking one for the lord" as a benefit. 

One day, I came home from school to find my mother having a seizure on the floor. In a panic, I called an ambulence and had her rushed to the hospital. I was very shocked and surprised to find out that she was going through the DTs. It was not pretty seeing her like that.

I honestly had no idea that there was a problem or that she was even drinking. Her drink of choice was gin, so I assume that that it was easy for her to hide. After looking back, her being drunk all the time sure explained a lot about why we never really got along. Not to say that I was a prince, but I am sure the gin had a lot to do with it. 

She spent a week in the hospital, then 90 days in rehab. The upswing here is that my folks are still married, and she has not touched a drop (as far as I know) for over 31 years. 

I have been told that Alcoholism is a disease that can be genetic. When I think of this, and then huge amount of wine that I make, I do worry that I might end up like her. Actually, "worry" is too kind of a word, it is more like I am "SCARED SH#TLESS". 

So I put rules on myself and also recognize the main differences between me and my mother...

1) I hardly ever drink the hard stuff. I just do not like the taste of whiskey, although I may have brandy when I am sick. 

2) I NEVER drink on a "School Night". Except for rare occasions, I keep the drinking to Friday/Saturday nights. 

3) I never drink to get drunk. I see people praising "Red Stripe" beer because of its high APV and not because of its flavor. I only drink what I like. 

4) Once a year, I give it all up for lent. The big thing I get out of this is to find out just how easy or hard it is. If I find it hard, then I will know that I have to deal with it. 


Sorry if I am getting a little deep here. 

johnT.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 21, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Day 11..
> 
> DD, I hear ya. I am not much of a Catholic, I have other reasons for this, but I also see "taking one for the lord" as a benefit.
> 
> ...


 
john, no need to apologize....personally, i appreciate that inside look....makes me feel like i get to know a person better....as for the genetics of alcoholism, i have worried about that as well, since all my life i remember my dad drinking....getting off of work at 4pm, but not coming coming home til at least 10 or 11, after hanging out at his favorite watering hole...occasionally he would "go on the wagon" and would actually come home after work regularly for awhile, but then go right back to his usual routine....i remember a couple of times where his "state" made him become violent and abusing, and forced me to have to call the police as a child, but i digress...sad thing is, through all of it, to this day he really doesn't ubderstand why my mom and i left when i was a young teen...he doesn't remember what used to go on, and it's because of the alcohol...but as i have gotten older, i am finding harder and harder to drink til i get drunk...i drink on an occasional basis for the most part, and normally only socially...i find myself usually now, losing my taste for alcohol after a few drinks....heck, it's even gotten to the point where on some occasions, after a couple, i can feel a bit of a buzz....lol...last night for example, while sitting and watching tv, i decided to have one of my "stocking stuffers" from xmas: a 187ml bottle of gallo pink moscato...i tell you what, it seemed like it only took a couple of sips to finish it off, but i had that tingly little sensation i get in my face, and on the back of my neck, as well as that "fuzziness" in my head....lol...so even though i do believe there is some truth to the heredity of alcoholism, some how it seems i have avoided the addiction gene....thanks for sharing john....lol...as you can see, made me want to share....sorry folks if i got too winded....lol...


----------



## tonyt (Feb 21, 2013)

Folks, I’m humbled by your stories and am reminded how blessed I am. Sunday I will offer my prayers and Holy Communion for those affected by alcoholism and abuse. I add the Jesuit motto on my wine labels “ad majoren Deo gloriam” which translates “for the better glory of God”. If I ever thought that my wine got in the way of that motto I would have to find another hobby. I know we’re getting into deep water here but there is nothing wrong with a little reality check every now and then.


----------



## JohnT (Feb 21, 2013)

G8, 

I think that the main difference here is that we drink for enjoyment and not to mask any trauma that life throws our way. 

I truly savor a good glass of wine. Like you, I find that after a glass or two, I loose the taste for it and at that point I usually stop. I have to say that I like friday nights, after a week or work is put to bed, and a nice fire is happening in the fireplace, a glass of good wine is really a thing to look forward to. I think that you and I do not have much to worry about since we both take it very seriously. We learn from our past experiences and do our best to not slip into those patterns that we have both observed growing up. 

As for myself, I am finding that going without is rather easy. This helps to put my concerns to rest and I can be more at peace with things. 

I hope that we have not depressed everyone on this forum. I just felt like sharing... 


Tony, 

I could not have said it any better! Thanks!
johnT.


----------



## Neviawen (Feb 21, 2013)

I think God would be sad if you gave up wine. He loved wine so much that he turned WATER into wine just so he could share it with everyone- just like us! Can't you take some other precious substance to withhold for 40 days? Say, maybe chocolate or potatoe chips or something? 
We are supposed to strive to make God happy, so drink the wine is what I say! =-)


----------



## Boyd (Feb 21, 2013)

Neviawen said:


> I think God would be sad if you gave up wine. He loved wine so much that he turned WATER into wine just so he could share it with everyone- just like us! Can't you take some other precious substance to withhold for 40 days? Say, maybe chocolate or potatoe chips or something?
> We are supposed to strive to make God happy, so drink the wine is what I say! =-)


 

*Would watermelon and water skii**ng work?*


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your stories guys!


----------



## deboard (Feb 22, 2013)

At least you're giving up something that actually means something to you. I see some pretty lame sacrifices out there, like "negative thoughts" or "lattes". (Lattes meaning they can have as much regular coffee as they like).


----------



## JohnT (Feb 22, 2013)

Day 12, 



Neviawen said:


> I think God would be sad if you gave up wine. He loved wine so much that he turned WATER into wine just so he could share it with everyone- just like us! Can't you take some other precious substance to withhold for 40 days? Say, maybe chocolate or potatoe chips or something?
> We are supposed to strive to make God happy, so drink the wine is what I say! =-)


 

Only god can change water into wine. The rest of us can only change wine back into water. LOL

Seriously, it's no big deal. Its only 40 days in total (with 28 day remaining).


----------



## JohnT (Feb 28, 2013)

OK, 

Day 18. Boy is this a piece of cake. 

I had a very difficult weekend. Long story short, I ended up in a screaming match with a past member of my winemaking group. Through it all, I had no desire to run to a bottle or even thought about taking a drink. 

I really like knowing how easy it is to give it up.


----------



## Arne (Mar 1, 2013)

Did your past member give up wine for Lent also, or had he possibly been bottling or emptying bottles? Arne.


----------



## TahunaJR (Mar 1, 2013)

As my children grew up I was always discussing with them the difference between "use" and "abuse". Abusing and over indulging in anything is bad. 

I guess I have a lot of other thoughts and pet peeves regarding alcoholism but I will save those for a different time and venue. 

But, just an FYI. I typically prefer beer over wine as a drink of choice with friends while out. A few years ago I gave up beer for Lent and enjoyed a lot of wine. Enough said!


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 1, 2013)

*ponders if the fight was regarding bottle shapes, topping up properly, or ageing techniques* teehee. I just can't imagine fighting over wine. It makes me too mellow & happy!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 1, 2013)

Arne said:


> Did your past member give up wine for Lent also, or had he possibly been bottling or emptying bottles? Arne.


 
Day 19: Guys, its a very long story and (for me) a very, very painful one. It makes me wish that I had never involved anyone else in winemaking. The real life lesson I learned is this.. The higher the "ups" you experience, the lower the "downs".

Be very careful on who you share a passion with!


----------



## Polarhug (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh Dear  

I didn't mean to provoke, and i'm hoping you have a great weekend despite the week's events!


----------



## jswordy (Mar 1, 2013)

My night is Friday! I love to be drunk, and I make no bones or apologies about it and I have no guilt about it. I love the fluid feeling that all is right with the world and for that period, I have nothing to feel but good and no responsibilities but to feel good.

Tonight I will not be able to be drunk because tomorrow I have to do something, so I will have a glass or two and move it to Saturday night. But one night a week, I am going to get liter-and-a-half drunk. It's fun. Nuff said there.

I don't go out and get knee walking, I stay home because I am a responsible person. And the older I get, the less my body can take the after-effects of being drunk, so I have limited it to one night a week that is not followed by a work day. The days of carousing til midnight then popping up out of bed to go to work at 6 are gone for me, I am afraid. But I like to tipple, yessir.

Oh, and did I mention I love to be drunk?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 1, 2013)

jswordy said:


> My night is Friday! I love to be drunk, and I make no bones or apologies about it and I have no guilt about it. I love the fluid feeling that all is right with the world and for that period, I have nothing to feel but good and no responsibilities but to feel good.
> 
> Tonight I will not be able to be drunk because tomorrow I have to do something, so I will have a glass or two and move it to Saturday night. But one night a week, I am going to get liter-and-a-half drunk. It's fun. Nuff said there.
> 
> ...



I hear ya js. The thing I see here is that you tipple for the joy of it. It sounds like it is a joy in your life and to those around you. Given how you have a responseable attitude about it, I have to say that it is all good. In fact, ill join you is just under a month.

I do have one question. I see you are located in huntsville. Would you happen to work at the rocket werks down there? I'm a bit of a spacegeek so I have to ask.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2013)

Day 22, 



Polarhug said:


> Oh Dear
> 
> I didn't mean to provoke, and i'm hoping you have a great weekend despite the week's events!


 
Polarhug, No problem. I actually found your comment rather funny! 
I see your point, how can people argue about wine? It is not so much wine, but the politics when any group of people get together. Some kids just do not know how to play nice!


----------



## g8keeper (Mar 4, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Day 22,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
amen to that, john....as you and i have exchanged stories, we can both attest to the truth of that statement...it's not the wine, but the "politics" when the group gets TOO big, and the number of different ideas on how certain things should be handled, that becomes the problem...btw, john, not trying to open old wounds either, but it wasn't who i think it was again, was it???...lol...


----------



## jswordy (Mar 4, 2013)

JohnT said:


> I do have one question. I see you are located in huntsville. Would you happen to work at the rocket werks down there? I'm a bit of a spacegeek so I have to ask.



I work as a research writer/editor at The University of Alabama in Huntsville. The university is located in Cummings Research Park, the second largest such park in the nation and fourth largest in the world. Our largest degreed program is aerospace engineering. The U.S. Space and Rocket Center is right behind my building, so I get to see the Saturn 5, space shuttle and other stuff like a U-2 spy plane sitting over there, simply by driving to the back. Across the street from me is the UAH Von Braun Research Center. Just up the road is NASA, Marshall Space Flight Center and Redstone Arsenal, home of the the Army Materiel Command, which has the motto,"If a Soldier shoots it, drives it, flies it, wears it, communicates with it, or eats it – AMC provides it," and the Missile Defense Agency. 

So no, I have no idea what you are talking about with all this space stuff.


----------

